# Buscopan and migraine headaches?



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey,After trying a few other medications, i've been given Buscopan (Hyoscine butylbrom) to try. However, since i've been taking it i've been getting really bad headaches - but this isn't listed as a side effect? Anyone had a similar experience? It has seemed to have worked apart from that. I have been feeling quite ill recently anyway, so it could be unrelated ...Thanks x


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

How bad are they? Did it come from the the front of the head? I'm asking this as (yet again) Buscopan was something I took. It gave me this sharp pain in my right side of my head and this shifted to the left at other days. It didn't happen always so I don't know if this was related to the pre mentioned med.


----------

